# adhesive ruler or tape measure



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

anybody know of any place to find an adhesive ruler or tape measure sticker to place on the side of my kayak to make measuring fish a bit easier? i've seen those lawstick type things that florida sportsman makes and also i think addictive fishin makes one for like 25 bucks or something ridiculous. i'm just tryin to find a plain one w/ out the writing all over it (unless it's p&s of course..haha). i searched walmart and dick's the other day with no luck.

ryan


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

adhesive ruler 
Got one at Bass Pro Shops  36"


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

wow how did i overlook bass pro? i just pulled it up on their website and it looks about perfect. appreciate it.

ryan


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just 36" long? gessss yall are think small  and yea I am still workn on gettn me a yak so yall can say "There goes a fatman on a bobber"


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You can get a free one that goes to 48" for VMRC. Where are you located?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i live in wilmington, nc for college but i'm originally from va. can i get a link for that? thanks man.

ryan


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I just marked a ruler off on the side of my yak with a magic marker. Not very accurate, but close enough. I have one of those VMRC stick-on rulers. PM your address and I'll send it to ya.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey UNCDUB, get one of the VMRC ruler stickers and put it on the shaft of your paddle. That way its with you all the time and you can use it in the kayak or on land. Its easy and wont come off or bother your hands while paddling. Tight lines


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

caught myself, i sent you the PM. i appreciate it.

that's a good idea to stick it on the paddle. that's where it'll be goin  

ryan


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

I gotta say you serious yakkers seem to have it all figred out. Could one of you be kind enough to pm me the info for the stick on rule? 

Thanks in advance, Tim


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

You can find a stick on rule at just about any bait and tackle store. They are given some by VMRC at the begining of each year to hand out and I am sure you could probably email VMRC and get one that way. 

"Va_Yakfisherman"


----------

